
The Unix-Haters Handbook (1994) - mindB
https://homes.cs.washington.edu/~weise/unix-haters.html
======
quickthrower2
> Unix has its own collection of myths, as well as a network of dealers
> pushing them. Perhaps you’ve seen them before: 1\. It’s standard. 2\. It’s
> fast and efficient. 3\. It’s the right OS for all purposes. 4\. It’s small,
> simple, and elegant. 5\. Shellscripts and pipelines are great way to
> structure complex problems and systems. 6\. It’s documented online. 14 Unix
> 7\. It’s documented. 8\. It’s written in a high-level language. 9\. X and
> Motif make Unix as user-friendly and simple as the Macintosh. 10\. Processes
> are cheap. 11\. It invented: • the hierarchical file system • electronic
> mail • networking and the Internet protocols • remote file access •
> security/passwords/file protection • finger • uniform treatment of I/O
> devices. 12\. It has a productive programming environment. 13\. It’s a
> modern operating system. 14\. It’s what people are asking for. 15\. The
> source code: • is available • is understandable • you buy from your
> manufacturer actually matches what you are running.

